# rb26 thermostat location?



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Quick easy question!!! 

where is the thermosat hidden? bottom hose housing or top? or somewhere else!?!?:sadwavey:

cheers, drew


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

top


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

cheers chippy!!!

Legend:thumbsup:


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

i thought it was the bottom hose on the block end is this correct pls any body


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

matt gtr said:


> i thought it was the bottom hose on the block end is this correct pls any body


100% correct


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone know for sure? Away to change it this afternoon when i get home from work, and dont want to be disturbing pipework for no reason.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Its the bottom hose, where it connects to the block.
3 bolts holding the flange. 

Asim


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks very much folks


----------



## bombin (May 24, 2009)

anyone know if the 90 nissan 300z turbo thermosat fit the rb26dett


----------



## TsuchiyaGTR (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry to ask on here but im in the middle of taking my thermostat out and I cant find a way to get at the top bolt. Anyway around the fuel lines? Car is an R32 GTR Thanks!


----------

